# Oceanmaster Strap Size



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Can someone please tell me the oceanmasters strap size ? waiting for one and want to get a strap with white stitching so i can mark it orange to match the face.

cheers


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

20mm


----------

